# Needing info on UCLA film undergrad



## Writingdownthehouse (Dec 22, 2011)

In order to gain admission into UCLA undergrad film major(?) does anything one does in high school affect admission? Or is it all based of the first two years at UCLA? 
Does a high school senior apply to UCLA, not doing anything in regard to the film school (or major?)?

I really don't know anything about this program, but I have heard it's good, yada yada yada.

Could someone please just explain what exactly the program is (I want to go into screenwriting, is there a program for that specifically?). How to get admitted. What the pros/cons of a two year program at UCLA are compared to a four year undergrad program.

Perhaps anyone with actual experience in this process could describe HOW they got in. What was your claim to fame, the hook that got you accepted.

How are the connections at ucla?

Finally, is it worth it to go to ucla for those two years before you can go to their film school? Or would it be better to attend a different college, then transferring to ucla for it?

Just looking for some info here people,

Thanks


----------

